# Lite Catch cobia fishing.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday was nice out in the gulf. WayneO, Tobbe and myself went 1 for 2. small fish, but he will eat! the first fish looked around 40#'s but would not eat. we put the bait to him 4 times but no action.

Today was rough!!!!!! again it was WayneO, Tobbe and myself. got out bright and early (around 10am) and were met with angry seas!! to say the least. i told Wayne that in 15 min. we are turning and heading home!! well with 5 min. left WayneO spotted a fish. we rounded up and put an eel on the fish and he ate. Fish on!! Tobbe ran the boat and WayneO fought the fish and i was the net man. it all worked out and we have a cobia in the boat. we turned around and looked for fish # 2. a little while later we have had enough. lets go home! got inside the pass and got boarded by the coast guard. after a 20 min. inspection we were on our way. to the scales we go. the fish ended up being 52.8 pounds at Outcast.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

good fish, 

I'll be trailering the boat to Destin early tommorow morning, gonna be staying at the Inn on Destin Harbor till Friday, hopefully the wind will give us a break this week.

been ready to put a Cobe in the boat for a couple weeks, but rough seas on my off days have kept em safe.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fish, and awesome pic!!! Nice job LITECATCH


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

good job , nice fish, hope to go this week if this wind will lay


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job guys and gal, nice fish.:clap


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job and congrats!!!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!

We saw 1 small fish today and about a 600+ mako just past the s curves,first one I've seen alive.Took me a second to figure out what I was lookin at.


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job,i know what the conditions were today and to stick it out you deseve that fine fish.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish guys. What times dinner tomorrow Scott?


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good looking fish, way to go Scott, Tobbe, and WayneO.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

The Dynamic trio strikes again..:bowdown


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way to go team litecatch!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Scott. I figured it would take longer than that to get out of the coffee. I can't get anything to come upaway fromthe boat. 0-2 Sat.

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Captain! I talked to Wayne-O a few hours ago, and he made sure to mention that he was stuffed from his COBIA dinner! oke


----------

